# Where to buy Portable Air Cooler?



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy a portable air cooler? I need one for my room.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Since I just bought mine, I'll tell you.. BESTBUY, but I had no choice but to go futureshop cuz they sold out!
Futureshop are the worst people to deal with, I have a huge issue right now dealing with them over email and management!
And one of the worst thing is, the gentlemen had my air conditioner, I said I'll go get my car, come back in 10 minutes, he already forgotten who the hell I am, he even asked me if I needed help finding anything! That's terrible customer service, and he misguided me on extended warranty!
Please go bestbuy with everything! Even though they're same owners, they are still different companies and run under different rules!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Costco, CanTire, Best Buy, Home Depot all carry them. It's hard to find a place that does _not_ sell portable ACs nowadays.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rona also has a 90 day refund policy!


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

haha! everyone's melting!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I checked Home Depot and Canadian Tire website and they didnt have any Air Coolers listed at all...they did have Air Conditioners listed.

I will check BestBuy and Costco and see if I can find any listings online.

EDIT:
BTW Air Coolers are not Air Conditioners


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bestbuy got a few, but they're almost pretty much sold out a week ago when I got there, they go really fast!
Costco, check their website and read the reviews!
The Bay
Sears
They all sell them!


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

your best chance should really be bestbuy.....
they have more stocks then many other stores which will save you more research time.
They have slightly better customer service than futureshop too...
good luck!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

wil_son said:


> your best chance should really be bestbuy.....
> they have more stocks then many other stores which will save you more research time.
> They have slightly better customer service than futureshop too...
> good luck!


he meant they have MUCH better customer service


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sometimes london drugs carry them.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

By way of air cooler do you mean the one that you add water too, and it operates as a fan but with water in it so it cools it down, but not like an a/c?

If so shoot me a pm I have one for sale.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> By way of air cooler do you mean the one that you add water too, and it operates as a fan but with water in it so it cools it down, but not like an a/c?
> 
> If so shoot me a pm I have one for sale.


yes! thats the one 

I will send you a PM.

I will also be hunting for one in the stores today


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought mine last year at costco!
To be honest with you... i can't feel the difference!
Maybe if you packed it with ice completely!
But the one I have was around $250? a little less but around that price
I would rather invest on an air conditioner, but electric bill bumps way up!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I bought mine last year at costco!
> To be honest with you... i can't feel the difference!
> Maybe if you packed it with ice completely!
> But the one I have was around $250? a little less but around that price
> I would rather invest on an air conditioner, but electric bill bumps way up!


Thats the reason I dont want an Air Conditioner. Right now I am just looking for a "better" fan alternative


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Then make sure you make enough icecubes! It works pretty good if you fill the whole top cabinet with icecubes, and the bottom where you fill with water, dump tons of icecube and ice pack in! That'll work, but just really really annoying when the temperature is above 30, they melt in no time!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

My mom used to have one and it worked good. I was looking for one last year to but never found anything. Its called a swamp cooler.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

well, my dad wanted to get an Air Conditioner instead of the Air Cooler.

We went to best buy and looked and they only had Air Conditioners (4 pieces left), so we bought one right away


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Like I said, they're selling out quick!
Besides, even if you use it, you're honestly only running it 3-4 months a year! The rest is either good temperature or freezing! LOL!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL! Like I said, they're selling out quick!
> Besides, even if you use it, you're honestly only running it 3-4 months a year! The rest is either good temperature or freezing! LOL!


Thats true. The good thing about Air Conditioner is that I can use it as a heater too (not that I need to)


----------

